# Update von Ubuntu 11.10 auf 12.04 LTS Courier-Imap kein Mailabruf möglich



## prego (6. Juni 2012)

Hi,

habe gestern meinen Server von Ubuntu 11.10 auf 12.04 LTS per "do-release-upgrade" gehoben. Hat alles funktioniert, es gab nur mit den Mails Probleme. Es läuft ISPConfig 3.0.4.5.

Postfix hatte wohl seine Verbindung mit saslauthd vergessen, das habe ich durch diesen Post gelöst: http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/serv...-sasl-postfix-courier-bekanntes-problem-5368/

E-Mails versenden funktioniert nun wie gewohnt. update.php habe ich nicht ausgeführt.

Allerdings kann ich keine E-Mails mehr abrufen. Meine erste Vermutung war das es auch bei courier-imap-ssl ein Auth-Problem gibt. Ich habe in der authdaemonrc das debug-level hochgesetzt:


```
Jun  6 10:39:26 aria authdaemond: received auth request, service=imap, authtype=login
Jun  6 10:39:26 aria authdaemond: authmysql: trying this module
Jun  6 10:39:26 aria authdaemond: SQL query: SELECT login, password, "", uid, gid, homedir, maildir, quota, "", concat('disableimap=',disableimap,',disablepop3=',disablepop3) FROM mail_user WHERE login = 'user@example.de' 
Jun  6 10:39:26 aria authdaemond: password matches successfully
Jun  6 10:39:26 aria authdaemond: authmysql: sysusername=<null>, sysuserid=5000, sysgroupid=5000, homedir=/var/vmail, address=user@example.de, fullname=<null>, maildir=/var/vmail/example.de/user, quota=0, options=disableimap=n,disablepop3=n
Jun  6 10:39:26 aria authdaemond: Authenticated: sysusername=<null>, sysuserid=5000, sysgroupid=5000, homedir=/var/vmail, address=user@example.de, fullname=<null>, maildir=/var/vmail/example.de/user, quota=0, options=disableimap=n,disablepop3=n
```
Der Auth funktioniert, was mir auch ein check per telnet bestätigte:

```
root@aria:/etc/courier# telnet localhost 110
Trying 127.0.0.1...
Connected to localhost.
Escape character is '^]'.
+OK Hello there.
user user@example.de
+OK Password required.
pass xxxx
+OK logged in.
stat
+OK 8059 1684817117
```
Allerdings kann ich immer noch nicht mit einem Mail-Client per IMAP zugreifen.

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich evtl noch mal ein loglevel hochdrehen kann oder in welche Richtung ich am besten weiter suchen sollte?

Danke,
p


----------



## Till (6. Juni 2012)

> update.php habe ich nicht ausgeführt.


Würde ich Dir aber empfehlen, denn das Ubuntu update hat ja die Konfiguration überschrieben und wenn Du dass nicht durch den ISPConfig Updater korrigieren lässt, dann werden die Dienste nicht mehr korrekt funktionieren.

Nachdem Du den ispconfig updater ausgeführt hats und alle Dienste rekonfiguriert wurden musst Du nur den sasl fix nochmal durchführen.


----------



## prego (6. Juni 2012)

Ok,

wo ist das Update-Script und wie führe ich es aus?


```
root@aria:/usr/local/ispconfig# find . -name '*update.php'
./interface/web/admin/remote_action_ispcupdate.php
./interface/web/admin/remote_action_osupdate.php
./server/scripts/ispconfig_update.php
```
"php /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/ispconfig_update.php" tut das selbe wie ispconfig_update.sh - und das erzählt mir das mein ISPConfig auf dem aktuellen Stand ist...


----------



## Till (6. Juni 2012)

Es steht in jeder ispconfig release note und vielen Threads hier im Forum wie man das Update manuell ausführt. Z.b. hier:

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/allgemein-11/security-update-ispconfig-3-available-5689/


----------



## prego (6. Juni 2012)

Danke - habe ich erledigt:


```
root@aria:/tmp/ispconfig3_install/install# php update.php


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 _____ ___________   _____              __ _         ____
|_   _/  ___| ___ \ /  __ \            / _(_)       /__  \
  | | \ `--.| |_/ / | /  \/ ___  _ __ | |_ _  __ _    _/ /
  | |  `--. \  __/  | |    / _ \| '_ \|  _| |/ _` |  |_ |
 _| |_/\__/ / |     | \__/\ (_) | | | | | | | (_| | ___\ \
 \___/\____/\_|      \____/\___/|_| |_|_| |_|\__, | \____/
                                              __/ |
                                             |___/ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


>> Update  

Operating System: Debian or compatible, unknown version.

This application will update ISPConfig 3 on your server.

Shall the script create a ISPConfig backup in /var/backup/ now? (yes,no) [yes]: 

Creating backup of "/usr/local/ispconfig" directory...
Creating backup of "/etc" directory...
Checking ISPConfig database .. OK
Starting incremental database update.
Reconfigure Permissions in master database? (yes,no) [no]: 

Reconfigure Services? (yes,no) [yes]: 

Configuring Postfix
Configuring Mailman
Configuring Jailkit
Configuring SASL
Configuring PAM
Configuring Courier
Configuring Spamassassin
Configuring Amavisd
Configuring Getmail
Configuring Pureftpd
Configuring BIND
Configuring Apache
Configuring vlogger
Configuring Apps vhost
Configuring Database
Configuring Bastille Firewall
Updating ISPConfig
ISPConfig Port [8080]: 

Create new ISPConfig SSL certificate (yes,no) [no]: 

Reconfigure Crontab? (yes,no) [yes]: 

Updating Crontab
Restarting services ...
Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
utility, e.g. service mysql restart

Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
Upstart job, you may also use the stop(8) and then start(8) utilities,
e.g. stop mysql ; start mysql. The restart(8) utility is also available.
mysql stop/waiting
mysql start/running, process 18698
 * Stopping Postfix Mail Transport Agent postfix
   ...done.
 * Starting Postfix Mail Transport Agent postfix
   ...done.
 * Stopping SASL Authentication Daemon saslauthd
   ...done.
 * Starting SASL Authentication Daemon saslauthd
   ...done.
Stopping amavisd: amavisd-new.
Starting amavisd: amavisd-new.
 * Stopping ClamAV daemon clamd
   ...done.
 * Starting ClamAV daemon clamd 
   ...done.
 * Stopping Courier authentication services authdaemond
   ...done.
 * Starting Courier authentication services authdaemond
   ...done.
 * Stopping Courier IMAP server imapd
   ...done.
 * Starting Courier IMAP server imapd
   ...done.
 * Stopping Courier IMAP-SSL server imapd-ssl
   ...done.
 * Starting Courier IMAP-SSL server imapd-ssl
   ...done.
 * Stopping Courier POP3 server...
   ...done.
 * Starting Courier POP3 server...
   ...done.
 * Stopping Courier POP3-SSL server...
   ...done.
 * Starting Courier POP3-SSL server...
   ...done.
 * Restarting web server apache2
 ... waiting    ...done.
Restarting ftp server: Running: /usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-mysql-virtualchroot -l mysql:/etc/pure-ftpd/db/mysql.conf -l pam -8 UTF-8 -Y 1 -E -u 1000 -O clf:/var/log/pure-ftpd/transfer.log -A -b -H -D -B
Update finished.
```
Danach dann smtpd.conf fic (Ubuntu 11.10 + saslauthd: SASL PLAIN authentication failed: no mechanism available | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials) - /etc/default/saslauthd brauchte ich nicht mehr anzufassen, das hat der updater schon erledigt.

Allerdings funktioniert es immer noch nicht 
Ich habe zwischenzeitlich nochmal pop3 per telnet getestet - geht!

Imap leider nicht. Wenn ich absichtlich mit einem falsche Passwort einlogge meldet er das ordnungsgemäß. 

```
root@aria:/tmp/ispconfig3_install/install# telnet localhost 143
Trying 127.0.0.1...
Connected to localhost.
Escape character is '^]'.
* OK [CAPABILITY IMAP4rev1 UIDPLUS CHILDREN NAMESPACE THREAD=ORDEREDSUBJECT THREAD=REFERENCES SORT QUOTA IDLE ACL ACL2=UNION STARTTLS] Courier-IMAP ready. Copyright 1998-2011 Double Precision, Inc.  See COPYING for distribution information.
. login user@example.de xxx
. NO Login failed.
```
(mit passendem Logeintrag)

Sobald ich aber das richtige Passwort angebe passiert folgendes:

```
root@aria:/tmp/ispconfig3_install/install# telnet localhost 143
Trying 127.0.0.1...
Connected to localhost.
Escape character is '^]'.
* OK [CAPABILITY IMAP4rev1 UIDPLUS CHILDREN NAMESPACE THREAD=ORDEREDSUBJECT THREAD=REFERENCES SORT QUOTA IDLE ACL ACL2=UNION STARTTLS] Courier-IMAP ready. Copyright 1998-2011 Double Precision, Inc.  See COPYING for distribution information.
. login user@example.de 12345
Connection closed by foreign host.
```


----------



## prego (6. Juni 2012)

warum auch immer - server rebootet und alles funktioniert wie es soll...


----------



## prego (6. Juni 2012)

Muss es leider doch noch mal rauskramen... Jetzt geht es nicht mehr. Ich habe also einen Cron-Job in Vermutung der irgend etwas zerschießt.

Das ispconfig-cron.log ist leider auch voll mit Fehlermeldungen: 

```
W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-backports/Release  

W: Manche Indexdateien konnten nicht heruntergeladen werden. Sie wurden ignoriert oder an ihrer Stelle ältere verwendet.

bzip2: Data integrity error when decompressing.
    Input file = (stdin), output file = (stdout)

It is possible that the compressed file(s) have become corrupted.
You can use the -tvv option to test integrity of such files.

You can use the `bzip2recover' program to attempt to recover
data from undamaged sections of corrupted files.

W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/de.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_universe_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash-Summe stimmt nicht überein

E: Manche Indexdateien konnten nicht heruntergeladen werden. Sie wurden ignoriert oder an ihrer Stelle ältere verwendet.

bzip2: Data integrity error when decompressing.
    Input file = (stdin), output file = (stdout)

It is possible that the compressed file(s) have become corrupted.
You can use the -tvv option to test integrity of such files.

You can use the `bzip2recover' program to attempt to recover
data from undamaged sections of corrupted files.

W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/de.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_universe_binary-i386_Packages  Hash-Summe stimmt nicht überein

E: Manche Indexdateien konnten nicht heruntergeladen werden. Sie wurden ignoriert oder an ihrer Stelle ältere verwendet.

bzip2: Data integrity error when decompressing.
    Input file = (stdin), output file = (stdout)

It is possible that the compressed file(s) have become corrupted.
You can use the -tvv option to test integrity of such files.

You can use the `bzip2recover' program to attempt to recover
data from undamaged sections of corrupted files.

W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/de.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_main_binary-i386_Packages  Hash-Summe stimmt nicht überein

E: Manche Indexdateien konnten nicht heruntergeladen werden. Sie wurden ignoriert oder an ihrer Stelle ältere verwendet.
```
Das es Probleme mit oneiric gibt ist klar, weil ja jetzt precise läuft.


Ausserdem habe ich irgendwie das Script /usr/local/bin/run-getmail.sh in Verdacht das alle 5 Minuten ausgeführt wird. Wofür ist das?


//edit:
Ein restart des Systems behebt es wieder


----------



## Till (6. Juni 2012)

Die Fehler betreffen nur die Überprüfung auf neue Pakete mit apt. Überprüf mail Deine sources.list.



> Ausserdem habe ich irgendwie das Script /usr/local/bin/run-getmail.sh in Verdacht das alle 5 Minuten ausgeführt wird.


Abholen von emails. Siehe Mails > Fetchmail


----------



## prego (14. Juni 2012)

Hi wiedermal,

habe leider wegen dem Tagesgeschäft erst heute wieder Zeit mich drum zu kümmern. Aktuell halte ich mich reboot des Servers alles 1-2 Tage über Wasser.

Wollte die Fehler jetzt Stück für Stück beheben... Als erste als mal die sources.list Fehler im cron.log. Die haben sich mittlerweile aber zu precise geändert: 


```
W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/de.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_universe_binary-i386_Packages  Hash-Summe stimmt nicht überein

E: Manche Indexdateien konnten nicht heruntergeladen werden. Sie wurden ignoriert oder an ihrer Stelle ältere verwendet.
W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/de.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_universe_binary-i386_Packages  Hash-Summe stimmt nicht überein

E: Manche Indexdateien konnten nicht heruntergeladen werden. Sie wurden ignoriert oder an ihrer Stelle ältere verwendet.
W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/de.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_universe_binary-i386_Packages  Hash-Summe stimmt nicht überein

E: Manche Indexdateien konnten nicht heruntergeladen werden. Sie wurden ignoriert oder an ihrer Stelle ältere verwendet.
W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/de.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_universe_binary-i386_Packages  Hash-Summe stimmt nicht überein

E: Manche Indexdateien konnten nicht heruntergeladen werden. Sie wurden ignoriert oder an ihrer Stelle ältere verwendet.
W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/de.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_universe_binary-i386_Packages  Hash-Summe stimmt nicht überein

E: Manche Indexdateien konnten nicht heruntergeladen werden. Sie wurden ignoriert oder an ihrer Stelle ältere verwendet.
du: Zugriff auf »/var/vmail/codm.de/patrik.mayer/ispconfig_mailsize“ nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
W: Size of file /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/de.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_universe_source_Sources is not what the server reported 0 5019105

bzip2: Data integrity error when decompressing.
    Input file = (stdin), output file = (stdout)

It is possible that the compressed file(s) have become corrupted.
You can use the -tvv option to test integrity of such files.

You can use the `bzip2recover' program to attempt to recover
data from undamaged sections of corrupted files.

W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/de.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_universe_source_Sources  Hash-Summe stimmt nicht überein

E: Manche Indexdateien konnten nicht heruntergeladen werden. Sie wurden ignoriert oder an ihrer Stelle ältere verwendet.
```
Bei einem 'apt-get update' tauchen keine Fehler auf. Was habe ich übersehen?

Danke


----------



## Till (14. Juni 2012)

Aktualisier bitte mal auf die aktuelle RC Version:

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/entwicklerforum-15/ispconfig-3-0-4-6-rc1-available-testing-5911/

Es sind mit der Software bisher keine Probleme bekannt, sie wird daher nächste WE so als Final veröffentlicht. Das sollte zumindest ein Problem mit dem Apache beheben. Woher Deine apt Fehler kommen weiß ich nicht, möglicherweise irgend ein anderes Programm auf dem Server dass zu bestimmten Zeiten das apt update stört. Der apt Fehler ist unkritisch, da er keine weiteren Folgen hat außer den Einträgen im log.


----------



## prego (14. Juni 2012)

Ok, danke, mach ich 

Aber welches Problem mit dem Apache?


----------



## Till (14. Juni 2012)

Steht hier:

ISPConfig::ISPConfig 3: Tasklist[]=


----------



## prego (14. Juni 2012)

Update erledigt: 
	
	



```
root@aria:/tmp/ispconfig3_install/install# php -q update.php 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 _____ ___________   _____              __ _         ____
|_   _/  ___| ___ \ /  __ \            / _(_)       /__  \
  | | \ `--.| |_/ / | /  \/ ___  _ __ | |_ _  __ _    _/ /
  | |  `--. \  __/  | |    / _ \| '_ \|  _| |/ _` |  |_ |
 _| |_/\__/ / |     | \__/\ (_) | | | | | | | (_| | ___\ \
 \___/\____/\_|      \____/\___/|_| |_|_| |_|\__, | \____/
                                              __/ |
                                             |___/ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


>> Update  

Operating System: Debian or compatible, unknown version.

This application will update ISPConfig 3 on your server.

Shall the script create a ISPConfig backup in /var/backup/ now? (yes,no) [yes]: 

Creating backup of "/usr/local/ispconfig" directory...
Creating backup of "/etc" directory...
Checking ISPConfig database .. OK
Starting incremental database update.
Reconfigure Permissions in master database? (yes,no) [no]: 

Reconfigure Services? (yes,no) [yes]: 

Configuring Postfix
Configuring Mailman
Configuring Jailkit
Configuring SASL
Configuring PAM
Configuring Courier
Configuring Spamassassin
Configuring Amavisd
Configuring Getmail
Configuring Pureftpd
Configuring BIND
Configuring Apache
Configuring vlogger
Configuring Apps vhost
Configuring Database
Configuring Bastille Firewall
Updating ISPConfig
ISPConfig Port [8080]: 

Create new ISPConfig SSL certificate (yes,no) [no]: 

Reconfigure Crontab? (yes,no) [yes]: 

Updating Crontab
Restarting services ...
Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
utility, e.g. service mysql restart

Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
Upstart job, you may also use the stop(8) and then start(8) utilities,
e.g. stop mysql ; start mysql. The restart(8) utility is also available.
mysql stop/waiting
mysql start/running, process 25308
 * Stopping Postfix Mail Transport Agent postfix
   ...done.
 * Starting Postfix Mail Transport Agent postfix
   ...done.
 * Stopping SASL Authentication Daemon saslauthd
   ...done.
 * Starting SASL Authentication Daemon saslauthd
   ...done.
Stopping amavisd: amavisd-new.
Starting amavisd: amavisd-new.
 * Stopping ClamAV daemon clamd
   ...done.
 * Starting ClamAV daemon clamd 
   ...done.
 * Stopping Courier authentication services authdaemond
   ...done.
 * Starting Courier authentication services authdaemond
   ...done.
 * Stopping Courier IMAP server imapd
   ...done.
 * Starting Courier IMAP server imapd
   ...done.
 * Stopping Courier IMAP-SSL server imapd-ssl
   ...done.
 * Starting Courier IMAP-SSL server imapd-ssl
   ...done.
 * Stopping Courier POP3 server...
   ...done.
 * Starting Courier POP3 server...
   ...done.
 * Stopping Courier POP3-SSL server...
   ...done.
 * Starting Courier POP3-SSL server...
   ...done.
 * Restarting web server apache2
 ... waiting    ...done.
Restarting ftp server: Running: /usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-mysql-virtualchroot -l mysql:/etc/pure-ftpd/db/mysql.conf -l pam -8 UTF-8 -Y 1 -E -u 1000 -O clf:/var/log/pure-ftpd/transfer.log -A -b -H -D -B
Update finished.
```
Die CustomLog Zeile in der apache/ispconfig.conf war bereits die aus dem Post. Die angehängt cron_daily.php habe ich ausgetauscht.

Dann werd ich mal abwarten ob der IMAP Fehler immer noch auftaucht...


----------



## Till (14. Juni 2012)

Das war ja bereits alles in der RC enthalten (deshalb steht es ja im changelog der rc), es war daher nicht notwendig irgendwelche Dateien nach dem Update auszutauscchen.


----------



## prego (14. Juni 2012)

Leider leider, es ist wieder passiert.

Nach einer gewissen Zeit funktioniert imap nicht mehr. Server restart und alles ist wieder gut.

Meine SSL-Zertifikate habe ich mittlerweile anhand dieser Anleitung auch schon neu erzeugt: How to renew SSL certificates for courier pop3 and imap server on Debian or Ubuntu? « FAQforge

Hat mir noch jemand Tips wie ich weiter nach dem Fehler suchen kann?


----------



## Till (14. Juni 2012)

Such mal auf howtoforge.com nach monin und munit und installier beides bei Dir auf dem Server.


----------



## prego (14. Juni 2012)

munin ist bereits installiert...

Zu monin habe ich garnichts auf howtoforge gefunden und munit zeigt mir nur Anleitungen zum Server aufsetzen.

Was meinst du genau?


----------



## Till (14. Juni 2012)

Ich meinte munin und monit. siehe z.B.:

Server Monitoring With munin And monit On Debian Squeeze | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials


----------



## prego (15. Juni 2012)

Ah, ok - danke.

Ich warte jetzt erst noch einmal das Wochenende ab bevor ich munit installiere. Zusätzlich habe ich aber von meinem Hoster einen Nagios-Check der sich per Imap einloggt.

Ich warte also ab und Teste


----------



## prego (15. Juni 2012)

Ok - es passiert immer noch. Zum Glück jetzt per Benachrichtigung durch Nagios.

Frage: Was kann munit tun? Dienste restartet hab ich jetzt von Hand gemacht und es schafft keine Abhilfe.

/etc/init.d/courier-imap-ssl restart
/etc/init.d/courier-imap
/etc/init.d/courier-authdaemon restart
/etc/init.d/saslauthd restart

pop3 und smtp laufen wie gewohnt weiter...

//edit: Hier die Meldungen aus mail.log und syslog:

mail.log
	
	



```
Jun 15 11:57:12 aria imapd: LOGIN, user=nagios@example.de, ip=[::ffff:2xx.xxx.x.xx], port=[51411], protocol=IMAP
Jun 15 11:57:12 aria imapd: LOGOUT, user=nagios@example.de, ip=[::ffff:2xx.xxx.x.xx], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=14, sent=88, time=0
Jun 15 11:57:55 aria postfix/smtpd[14699]: connect from nagios.hoster-example.de[2xx.xxx.x.xx]
Jun 15 11:57:55 aria postfix/smtpd[14699]: disconnect from nagios.hoster-example.de[2xx.xxx.x.xx]
Jun 15 11:58:33 aria pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff2xx.xxx.x.xx]
Jun 15 11:58:33 aria pop3d: LOGOUT, ip=[::ffff:2xx.xxx.x.xx]
Jun 15 11:58:33 aria pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:2xx.xxx.x.xx]
Jun 15 11:59:45 aria imapd-ssl: Connection, ip=[::ffff:9x.xx.x.xx]
Jun 15 12:00:01 aria imapd-ssl: Connection, ip=[::ffff:9x.xx.x.xx]
```
Wie man sieht geht ein Login ab 11:59:45 nicht mehr... um 11:57:12 funktionierte es noch...

Syslog sagt folgendes:
	
	



```
Jun 15 11:57:52 aria snmpd[3890]: Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:48565->[127.0.0.1]
Jun 15 11:57:52 aria snmpd[3890]: Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:48565->[127.0.0.1]
Jun 15 11:57:52 aria snmpd[3890]: Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:42710->[127.0.0.1]
Jun 15 11:57:52 aria snmpd[3890]: Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:39708->[127.0.0.1]
Jun 15 11:57:55 aria postfix/smtpd[14699]: connect from nagios.hoster-example.de[2xx.xxx.x.xx]
Jun 15 11:57:55 aria postfix/smtpd[14699]: disconnect from nagios.hoster-example.de[2xx.xxx.x.xx]
Jun 15 11:58:01 aria CRON[14723]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Jun 15 11:58:07 aria snmpd[3890]: Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:36963->[127.0.0.1]
Jun 15 11:58:07 aria snmpd[3890]: Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:36963->[127.0.0.1]
Jun 15 11:58:07 aria snmpd[3890]: Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:39769->[127.0.0.1]
Jun 15 11:58:07 aria snmpd[3890]: Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:42746->[127.0.0.1]
Jun 15 11:58:22 aria snmpd[3890]: Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:37758->[127.0.0.1]
Jun 15 11:58:22 aria snmpd[3890]: Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:37758->[127.0.0.1]
Jun 15 11:58:22 aria snmpd[3890]: Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:48323->[127.0.0.1]
Jun 15 11:58:22 aria snmpd[3890]: Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:42530->[127.0.0.1]
Jun 15 11:58:33 aria pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:2xx.xxx.x.xx]
Jun 15 11:58:33 aria pop3d: LOGOUT, ip=[::ffff:2xx.xxx.x.xx]
Jun 15 11:58:33 aria pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:2xx.xxx.x.xx]
Jun 15 11:58:37 aria snmpd[3890]: Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:48800->[127.0.0.1]
Jun 15 11:58:37 aria snmpd[3890]: Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:48800->[127.0.0.1]
Jun 15 11:58:37 aria snmpd[3890]: Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:47994->[127.0.0.1]
Jun 15 11:58:37 aria snmpd[3890]: Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:42910->[127.0.0.1]
Jun 15 11:58:53 aria snmpd[3890]: Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:44263->[127.0.0.1]
Jun 15 11:58:53 aria snmpd[3890]: Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:44263->[127.0.0.1]
Jun 15 11:58:53 aria snmpd[3890]: Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:40215->[127.0.0.1]
Jun 15 11:58:53 aria snmpd[3890]: Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:35727->[127.0.0.1]
Jun 15 11:59:01 aria CRON[14772]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log)
Jun 15 11:59:08 aria snmpd[3890]: Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:54884->[127.0.0.1]
Jun 15 11:59:08 aria snmpd[3890]: Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:54884->[127.0.0.1]
Jun 15 11:59:08 aria snmpd[3890]: Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:34890->[127.0.0.1]
Jun 15 11:59:08 aria snmpd[3890]: Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:46622->[127.0.0.1]
Jun 15 11:59:23 aria snmpd[3890]: Connection from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:45137->[127.0.0.1]
```
/var/log/ispconfig/cron.log habe ich geleert und das Script noch einmal von Hand angestoßen. Keine Ausgabe...

Wo kann ich noch nachsehen?


----------



## Till (15. Juni 2012)

> Frage: Was kann munit tun? Dienste restartet hab ich jetzt von Hand gemacht und es schafft keine Abhilfe.


Dafür ist monit da, deshalb wird es in dem Tutorial das ich gepostet habe verwendet.


----------



## prego (15. Juni 2012)

Ok... aber wenn Dienste restarten nichts bringt? Oder soll ich es auf jeden Fall mal installieren?


----------



## Till (15. Juni 2012)

Versuch mal die neue restart methode. Müsste sein:

service courier-imap restart
service postfix restart


----------



## prego (15. Juni 2012)

Ok, mach ich - sowie der Fehler wieder auftritt. Gerade habe ich die Kiste wieder restarted...


----------



## prego (15. Juni 2012)

Nutzt leider nichts... aktuell hilft nur ein reboot.


----------



## Till (15. Juni 2012)

Dann ist Dein Linux wirklich ziemlich kaputt, muss etwas beim Ubuntu Update ganz schief gelaufen sein.  Mit ISPConfig hat es dann auf jeden Fall nichts direkt zu tun. Möglicherweise wirst Du das betriebssystem neu installieren müssen.


----------



## prego (15. Juni 2012)

damn... dann such ich mal weiter...


----------



## GrafPorno (15. Juni 2012)

Hättste mal besser ein Debian genommen!


----------



## prego (15. Juni 2012)

Till, du scheints recht zu haben: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/courier/+bug/987823

//edit:
Hier die Lösung in den Kommentaren: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/courier/+bug/890756
Es geht um gamin und fam, auf Basis von gamin gibt es wohl dieses Problem. 
Habe jetzt auf Basis von fam installiert, ich sag bescheid ob es das Problem löst.


----------



## prego (15. Juni 2012)

Grafporno: Und mit PHP 5.2 rumrennen


----------



## Till (15. Juni 2012)

Zitat von prego:


> Grafporno: Und mit PHP 5.2 rumrennen


Aktuell in Debian Stable: PHP 5.3.3

Debian ist auch nach meiner Erfahrung stabiler als Ubuntu, insbesondere bei Dist upgrades.


----------



## prego (15. Juni 2012)

Ok, das is ja schonmal was... aber ich hab Ubuntu über die Jahre lieb gewonnen... und die Diskussion is unsinnig


----------



## F4RR3LL (15. Juni 2012)

unsinnig ist sie finde ich nicht  Aber es hat beides so seine für und wieder....

Gruß Sven, der ja am liebsten ispconfig3 auf nem FreeBSD hätte


----------



## nowayback (15. Juni 2012)

> Gruß Sven, der ja am liebsten ispconfig3 auf nem FreeBSD hätte


was hält dich davon ab?


----------



## F4RR3LL (15. Juni 2012)

Das nix aber auch gar nix derzeit dahingehend zusammenpasst. Da kannste gleich nen eigenes Controllpanel schreiben. Ist ja nicht so das ich mir den Spaß nicht mal gegönnt hab und das versucht hab 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Till (16. Juni 2012)

> Da kannste gleich nen eigenes Controllpanel schreiben.


Das würde ich nicht so sehen. ISPConfig besteht ja zum einen aus der controlpanel oberfläche und dann aus einer Anzahl an Server Plugins für die verschiedenen Dienste. Für einen FreeBSD Port müssen also lediglich einige der Plugins angepasst werden und natürlich der Installer erweitert werden, sie es ja für jede unterstützte Linux Distribution auch eigene Installerklassen gibt.


----------



## F4RR3LL (17. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich Programmierer währe würde ich das glatt Anfangen. Aber ich bin leider nur Admin. Meine Programmierkenntnisse beschränken sich auf das täglich notwendige. Bis php4 war ich noch am Ball aber das ist laaang her. Hm fast ein Grund wieder einzusteigen. Denn das wäre mal wirklich nen Kracher.


----------



## prego (18. Juni 2012)

Hi,

wollte nur mal Meldung abgeben. courier-imap(-ssl) läuft seit der Umstellung auf fam durch.

Das Problem scheint also gelöst zu sein.

Danke


----------



## Till (18. Juni 2012)

OK. Danke für die Rückmeldung!


----------

